# 2 calves born last month



## Pure Country (May 7, 2009)

We had a bull and a heifer born last month.

This is "Ace".   He was born April 11.  Maybeline needed a little help with him as she was a first time heifer and he had a big head.  I had my brother help.  Poor guy was totally clueless.  He just isn't an animal person but he thought it was cool.  






We haven't named this one yet.  We are leaning to Thumbilina because she is so tiny. We will probably end up calling her Bella tho. She was not premature, just small. We could pick up and at a guess, figured she was about 45/50 at birth.  She was born on April 20.  





My labs are bigger than she is.  She is fun to watch tho.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 7, 2009)

those are some goodlooking calves.they will grow like weeds.


----------



## Pure Country (May 7, 2009)

This is our new bull "Rupert" (hubby named him).  I have no idea what his registered name is.  Haven't gotten the papers yet from breeder yet.  We got him the day Ace was born.  He is meeting the two older brood cows.  The one you can see the most of is Natalie.  She is also the cow in my avatar.  The other is Nutmeg.  He is really calm.  It didn't take long for him to get aquainted with all the other cows who are ready to breed.  When we have gotten everyone bred, he will be for sale.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 7, 2009)

he is a fine looking bull.why will he be for sale after this breeding season.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 7, 2009)

Nice looking calves and bull.


----------



## Pure Country (May 7, 2009)

Because we don't want to use the same bull all the time.  Maybe for 2 breedings.


----------



## Thewife (May 7, 2009)

Nice Critters!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 7, 2009)

i like to use a bull for 3 breedings because i  keep their calves.the bull i have now will die on the place.if my mom gets her way because he is so gentle an spoiled.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 7, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i like to use a bull for 3 breedings because i  keep their calves.the bull i have now will die on the place.if my mom gets her way because he is so gentle an spoiled.


What do you do about his daughters? A different pasture with a different bull?


----------



## Pure Country (May 7, 2009)

We get rid of the older cows that aren't to par breeding wise, etc and keep the heifers for replacements.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 7, 2009)

Pure Country said:
			
		

> We get rid of the older cows that aren't to par breeding wise, etc and keep the heifers for replacements.


That is what I would expect. With dairy it's basically the same except we cull for milk production and cronic mastitis, etc.

I was referring to wynedot's keeping the bull so long.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 7, 2009)

i havent decided what todo with them yet.as he only has 1 daughter right now.may breed her back to him.or send her to another farm at breeding age.


----------



## m.holloway (May 7, 2009)

what a nice family there! I just love the little black herifer. congrats on the new arrivals!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 7, 2009)

I don't want to start up anything or hurt anyone's feelings but I feel we are sugar coating the bull here.  To me he's nothing to get excited about...that's all I want to say about that unless you want me to pick him apart for you.

But I do like the little heifer.  Congrats with her PC.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 7, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I don't want to start up anything or hurt anyone's feelings but I feel we are sugar coating the bull here.  To me he's nothing to get excited about...that's all I want to say about that unless you want me to pick him apart for you.
> 
> But I do like the little heifer.  Congrats with her PC.


WRB--The problem is, there is no perfect animal.  

We could pick any of the animals (cows, cats, dogs, goats, chickens, etc.) posted here apart.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know but its just I personally kinda wince when I see a bull like that fella.  No matter if he's registered or not but if a body is raising a purebred herd of any breed they should have a great quality bull with not just good papers but conformation as well.  That's just me.  And the conformation of him certainly can't be covered up with a bit of grain, even if he was fed it.

That's just me.  Course he ain't perfect but I just couldn't help noticing his short-bodied-ness or his lack of masculinity. :/


----------



## Pure Country (May 8, 2009)

He really is a nice looking bull, has good confirmation and is only 14 months old (still a baby).  He weighs around 1200 lbs.  He had just come out of the trailer and is standing at a funny angle.  I was just trying to get a picture of him getting aquainted w/some of the cows.  We don't plan on showing him but will show some of the babies he sires from our cows.  He has good breeding and comes from show stock.  We don't just buy run of the mill stock for breeding and show.   

He came from a local breeder well known for quality show stock and all around animals. 
Here is his sire.  Wulf's Peyton 402P
Birthdate: Jan 10, 2004
Homozygous Black (scurred)
EPD'S- BW: -0.3 WW: 42 YW: 83 MA: 22
Sire: COLE Wulf Hunt
Dam: Wulf's Kenosha (Wulf's Guardian)


----------



## wynedot55 (May 8, 2009)

his sire is 1 heck of a bull.


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

We won't tell Hubby, I like that bull!
Love his behind!


----------



## Pure Country (May 8, 2009)

Too bad you can't see him in person.  He is really nice.


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

Pure Country said:
			
		

> Too bad you can't see him in person.  He is really nice.


I wish I could see him!(and bring him home)
As much as I really really really *want* the flop eared cattle, I do love the limos!(shhh, don't tell Hubby)


----------



## Pure Country (May 8, 2009)

They have great personalities and are very curious.  

We are having a water line put in so we don't have to put water in barrels to water them.  The trench was dug and ready for pipe to be put in.  When they got to one spot they noticed most of the cows over by it.  They were playing in the dirt and pushing it back in.  Rather than use the trencher to dig it back out, they just used a shovel.  They finally left and found another spot to go check out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 8, 2009)

Cattle are very curious creatures! I find myself telling ours, "You know what they say about curiousity killing the cat? Well, it applies to cows too!" They tend to just look at me and go on with what they were doing though.


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

Sometimes I think they are just plain evil?
I carefully pushed the last of my chip pile together, so I could scoop up what was left and put it in the barn. 
There were no cows around!
When I went back for a second scoop, there was about 6 or 7 calves playing king of the mountain on my chip pile! Bucking, kicking and spreading it EVERYWHERE!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 8, 2009)

cows have minds of their own.an they get into everything if they can.


----------



## m.holloway (May 8, 2009)

for sure, including the chicken coop. Sara-lu is the tricky one in this bunch. She learned how to open the gate. So I have to use a clip lock instead of pin hook. Then she learned how to open the coop and get in to eat the chicken food. So that has a clip lock on it. If she ever learns to open the garden gate. I belive it will be steaks for dinner. Not Really, Hubby will get very mad, but won't have the heart to do that anyway. They get into everything!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 8, 2009)

cows are smarter than we think.an they love seeing what they can get into.just like my dang billy he got hung up.so i had to unhang an move him.


----------



## m.holloway (May 8, 2009)

oh no is he ok


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 8, 2009)

Pure Country said:
			
		

> He really is a nice looking bull, has good confirmation and is only 14 months old (still a baby).  He weighs around 1200 lbs.  He had just come out of the trailer and is standing at a funny angle.  I was just trying to get a picture of him getting aquainted w/some of the cows.  We don't plan on showing him but will show some of the babies he sires from our cows.  He has good breeding and comes from show stock.  We don't just buy run of the mill stock for breeding and show.
> 
> He came from a local breeder well known for quality show stock and all around animals.
> Here is his sire.  Wulf's Peyton 402P
> ...


Ahh of course...your first picture didn't do him much justice.  He looks a heck of a lot better in this one (quoted) than the one you took of him.  You got me, and my apologies.


----------



## Thewife (May 8, 2009)

Everybody shut your windows, I'm gonna scream!
Showed Hubby the bull, he really liked him, but says we need some Angus blood too?


----------

